# 2002 Sentra GXE front speaker wiring



## edersch (Apr 26, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what the positives and negatives are on the 2002 Sentra front speaker wires? The front left has solid purple and green with white stripe, the right side has brown and brown with white stripe. Thanks!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

edersch said:


> Can anyone tell me what the positives and negatives are on the 2002 Sentra front speaker wires? The front left has solid purple and green with white stripe, the right side has brown and brown with white stripe. Thanks!



positive is the solid wire.
negative is the wire with the stripe.
if u fuck up, not a HUGE deal, just make sure u fuck up the same on all your speakers


bye the way, if your "front left" speaker has 2 different color wires, you fucked up somewhere. each pair of wires is the same color (unless someone rewired your car like an idiot recently) ...but like i said...each pair is the same color and the ground is the one with the stripe


----------



## edersch (Apr 26, 2004)

03SentraXE said:


> positive is the solid wire.
> negative is the wire with the stripe.
> if u fuck up, not a HUGE deal, just make sure u fuck up the same on all your speakers
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the info, I do appreciate it but I'm not kiddin' about the front left speaker wires. I pulled the factory speakers myself. I know it sounds weird but that's the way it is. I have the best stereo package you can get in the 2002 GXE model, (came with the "synergy" package) the one with the tweeters on the A pillars.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Do you still have the stock speakers?

Do you still have the plug that plugged into them with a little bit of the wire sticking out?


----------



## edersch (Apr 26, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> Do you still have the stock speakers?
> 
> Do you still have the plug that plugged into them with a little bit of the wire sticking out?


Yes, I've still got all the original hardware, it looks like I messed up and wired the front speakers out of phase with the rears. I replaced the original rear speakers with Rockford Fosgate FRC4306's and noticed an improvement (this install was a no-brainer since I ordered them from Crutchfield and they included wiring harnesses). I then proceeded to install Rockford Fosgate FRC4206U's in the front doors and the sound seemed to be worse with degraded bass response. Since the fronts didn't come with wiring harnesses I had to guess at which wire was positive and which was negative. I assumed I had gotten it wrong but wanted to confirm it before I had to rip off the door panels again & resolder the wires.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ah

Well the way I was going to suggest would be to take the original speaker, with the original plug, and connect the + and - terminals of a battery to the 2 wires coming out of the plug. If the stock speaker moves out then you have it right (batt + is on the speaker +). If the cone moves in then you have it backwards. Then you know which color is which and you can apply that to the new speakers.


----------



## edersch (Apr 26, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> ah
> 
> Well the way I was going to suggest would be to take the original speaker, with the original plug, and connect the + and - terminals of a battery to the 2 wires coming out of the plug. If the stock speaker moves out then you have it right (batt + is on the speaker +). If the cone moves in then you have it backwards. Then you know which color is which and you can apply that to the new speakers.


Thanks a lot for the tip, that should be very useful for future reference. :thumbup:


----------

